# These new gaurentees help the lazy driver...



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

One of Uber's weaknesses is the driver that quits. These new gaurentees only promote laziness. Now a driver can sit around and not put in any kind of effort and still make a decent wage. 

If Uber is going to promote this type of work ethic its doomed. Drivers will suck Uber dry and provide subpar service.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

lazy trolling will bankrupt the internet! quality trolls will be insufficiently recognized for their efforts.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Airline passengers applauding a tough landing only send the message to the pilot that a cartwheeling crash would have been fine too, a C+!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

You can mock me. Go through this forum and more than half the posts are about how to get fares, complaints about how slow it is and how little money someone made. 

Now problem solved. There is no reward for effort and skill.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

You're on to something--it's like Uber assumes only the worst about people. Drivers, they figure, will be inherently lazy. So, they attract you with the prospect if getting paid for nothing, rather than the prospect of working hard and making money.

So they even punish the hard workers by setting the base fares so low, it is not worth it to drive except during surge pricing. When I drove a cab, there was always the appeal of being a hunter, who could find business even when it was slow and still make money. With Uber its, try to stay at home or in some doldrums as much as possible.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> lazy trolling will bankrupt the internet! quality trolls will be insufficiently recognized for their efforts.


lol


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> One of Uber's weaknesses is the driver that quits. These new gaurentees only promote laziness. Now a driver can sit around and not put in any kind of effort and still make a decent wage.
> 
> If Uber is going to promote this type of work ethic its doomed. Drivers will suck Uber dry and provide subpar service.


It is more profitable for an Uber driver to do less than it is to do more because doing more costs more. And this fact is completely ignored by Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It's not "lazy". 

It's called "controlling costs".

And if you don't know how to do it, then you suck at running your own business... which all Uber drivers are doing.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> You can mock me. Go through this forum and more than half the posts are about how to get fares, complaints about how slow it is and how little money someone made.
> 
> Now problem solved. There is no reward for effort and skill.


Well the guarantees are the only thing making it profitable for the ones in the areas below $1/mile. It makes sense to sit and get the minimum because with the way they set it up if you do more you actually lose money (gas and depreciation costs).


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> One of Uber's weaknesses is the driver that quits. These new gaurentees only promote laziness. Now a driver can sit around and not put in any kind of effort and still make a decent wage.
> 
> If Uber is going to promote this type of work ethic its doomed. Drivers will suck Uber dry and provide subpar service.


DONKEY DICK AWARD&#8230;&#8230;.AWARDED


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> You can mock me. Go through this forum and more than half the posts are about how to get fares, complaints about how slow it is and how little money someone made.
> 
> Now problem solved. There is no reward for effort and skill.


CHOAD AWARD (short fat penis) AWARDED


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> DONKEY DICK AWARD&#8230;&#8230;.AWARDED


First and foremost I'd like to thank God. Without out her I wouldn't be here.

This is for you mom, for buying my first pc and making me practice key strokes.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> CHOAD AWARD (short fat penis) AWARDED


I'd especially like to thank Uber partner support for this one. Without there poignant clarity I'm sure thier jobs as tech slaves would be boring in Bali and Shanghai.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

yep, I'm confident you do a lot of stroking


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the new Uber game "Hide from Ping"
The opposite of my former method when the pay was bad.
Now with Uber welfare cheese you don't have to drive!
Uber in your sleep!
Uber in the park!
Uber wherever you don't think pings will be!!
No cheese, I quit turning the app on.


----------



## HotSpark (Jul 12, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> One of Uber's weaknesses is the driver that quits. These new gaurentees only promote laziness. Now a driver can sit around and not put in any kind of effort and still make a decent wage.
> 
> If Uber is going to promote this type of work ethic its doomed. Drivers will suck Uber dry and provide subpar service.


I didn't find any T&C anywhere online regarding this peak hour guarantee scheme.
Thus, I was as skeptical before until I saw my last payment statement. 
I can't be sure but it seem that the guarantee peak hour incentive is calculated this way :

I did a hypothetical calc. as follow :
Peak: 6am to 10am = 240 mins
Total Guarantee Incentive = $32 X 4h = $128
Therefore, guarantee incentive per minute = 128/240 = $0.53 per min

If I'm online for only 3hr 15min (195 min), then I only qualify for [(195 / 240) X 128] = $104 top up. 
That is, Uber will guarantee up to only $104 top up over the 3hr 15min I'm online, provided manage to fetch 3(?) or 4(?) rider within the same period.

Thus, if you are lazy and only online for a short period, the guarantee top up amount will also decreases in tandem.

Is this the way to calculate ?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

HotSpark said:


> I didn't find any T&C anywhere online regarding this peak hour guarantee scheme.
> Thus, I was as skeptical before until I saw my last payment statement.
> I can't be sure but it seem that the guarantee peak hour incentive is calculated this way :
> 
> ...


I've never worked for guarantees, so I'm unsure how they are calculated. 
Someone else is going to have to chime in here.


----------



## DUber2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> One of Uber's weaknesses is the driver that quits. These new gaurentees only promote laziness. Now a driver can sit around and not put in any kind of effort and still make a decent wage.
> 
> If Uber is going to promote this type of work ethic its doomed. Drivers will suck Uber dry and provide subpar service.


The "new Guarantees" is a laugh and a scam. In my area to qualify for the "hourly guarantee" you have to accept 90% of all requests and run 1.5 up to 2.5 trips each hour. No trips in an hour and you don't qualify for anything except a fool wasting his time. Read the small print. lol By the time you run 2.5 trips in my area you will have already surpassed the minimum hourly guarantee anyway. In almost 8 weeks of Uber service I have collected about $7.00 in hourly guarantees. Run 385 trips for $5,200.00 in about 161 hours. Fuel almost 1100.00/ tips about 360.

It's a scam really just like the $5.00 New Rider Promo Code scam. If the new rider does not enter your code and request an Uber immediately and enter promo code again when requesting YOU DON'T GET PAID AND THE RIDER DOES NOT GET THE $20.00 OFF FIRST RIDE. That's a huge scam. I distributed 10,000 Uber Cards to timeshares and hotels and in 3 weeks I only signed up 2 New Riders??????? If your PROMO CODE is not entered in correctly at just the right time you are screwed. If Uber wanted us to be paid then using the PROMO CODE would be mandatory and not bypassed at all. Uber Partner gets screwed, the Rider gets screwed but Uber is still getting paid by rider and Partner but paying NOTHING out at all.


----------

